
RobinHood: tail latency aware caching – dynamic reallocation from cache-rich - nuriaion
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/10/26/robinhood-tail-latency-aware-caching-dynamic-reallocation-from-cache-rich-to-cache-poor/
======
gstaro
Partial discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18307077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18307077)

